# best launcher rest



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

*Launcher Rest*

I would reccommend either the Vaportrail limbdriver or AAE's new pro blade target rest. Thanks, GB


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

buy a qad rest they r amazing. if not the limbdriver r pretty neat looking in design.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> buy a qad rest they r amazing. if not the limbdriver r pretty neat looking in design.


well im trying to set up my 3d bow and im leaning twords the launchers than anything


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

britesites protuner or trophytakers launcher


----------



## ROGERT (Jun 28, 2006)

*tuner rest*

I have used the TT springsteel for a couple of years, it is a great rest. But I just purchased the Britesite Pro tuner, and like it better. alot more tuning friendly and very precise adjustments.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Ive been shooting in the NFAA Pro Division since 1993 and I'm having a hard time recognize the pros answering these questions in the *NFAA Professional Archers Forum*. Everybody wants to be a pro but most don't want to compete with the pros.:wink:



Brite Site Pro-Tuner is my rest of choice.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

kgoold said:


> well im trying to set up my 3d bow and im leaning twords the launchers than anything


word. trophy taker pronghorn or shaky r good for 3d. or the trophyridge fall aways.


----------

